# Homemade Radio



## SLCasey

Has anyone here made a radio from scratch? What did you use?


----------



## Binary Encryption

I made mine from this 



 and it needs no electric power to run. I love free power.


----------



## JeepHammer

Binary Encryption said:


> I made mine from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one!
> 
> http://schmarder.com/radios/crystal/index.htm
> ------------------------


----------

